# Northern beach driving



## aln (May 29, 2006)

Is it legal and cool to drive on the beach around Rodanthe (last week oct)? I know there are houses that sit right on the beach (cuzz I have one rented) but I wouldn't mind taking a ride down the beach to scout a little. Also know there will be a drum tourney there the same week as me and I aint looking to tick off my brothers by riding around their fishing spot.


----------

